# White Cloud Mountain Minnow, the Perfect fish.



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

I have bred them once. I have 6 in my planted tank and I must say I love this little fish. Nice for newbies or novices.


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

well there is a litlle but litlle problem
that fish is from the mountains of SE Asia. that meaning it likes a litlle bit colder water (than the plants do)
23-25C is not quite the best for them. they are more of the 16-20C fish (and plants are not ok at 18C)
ok they can do it in the 23-25 range but....spawning may not be so good


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JjRLqTxGQs

that can be a perfect biotope for them (but without plants)


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

White Clouds definitly have the best combination of looks, price and hardiness of any fish I know of.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

do you think some WCMs would do well in a goldfish tank?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes they do. They're cold water fish like goldies. The only downside is if the goldfish's mouth is bigger than the white cloud, you might have some missing white clouds.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I've actually never had this fish.

I really want to set up my ten gallon for something (it's torn down right now), but the temp in our room with my current heater keeps the water at 68-70 degrees. Don't want to buy a new heater. I figured WCMMs would be a good choice, with a bunch of rocks, some sand, (basically like that video), and a few blyxa and x-mass moss, maybe some vals. Something easy and cheap. I'd just need the sand and vals...


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

One question: will these things eat my copepods? I'm dying to find a nice little fish (or school of fish) that will consume copepods!


----------



## fauxjargon (Oct 23, 2010)

Option said:


> One question: will these things eat my copepods? I'm dying to find a nice little fish (or school of fish) that will consume copepods!


Yes WCMMs, like most fish will eat your copepods. Depending on what sort of copepods you are talking about this will happen either very quickly or very slowly. Some copepods ( the type that always seem to infest floating/emergent plants and hop around like fleas when disturbed) seem fairly well adapted to the aquarium. I have an 10g aquarium which has copepods living in the floating plants despite a school of guppies.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Now last question (sorry): will these fish eat my shrimps? If you say no then I'm going out and buying a swarm of them tomorrow!



fauxjargon said:


> Yes WCMMs, like most fish will eat your copepods.


----------



## CoryWM (Dec 7, 2010)

Option said:


> Thanks for your reply. Now last question (sorry): will these fish eat my shrimps? If you say no then I'm going out and buying a swarm of them tomorrow!


In my experience they will not eat adult of juvenile shrimp. However I don't know how many baby shrimp they would eat? I do breed shrimp with some white clouds in the tank. But I always assume they're eating at least some babies. I assume that for any fish though.

PS. I have bred them at 78 degrees no problem.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

*Wcmm*



CoryWM said:


> I wrote an article on this amazing fish. I use it in many setups. I start off many novice hobbyists with this fish also. Anyone keep large schools of White Clouds? I myself am gonna setup a planted tank purely for them soon.
> 
> If you've got some extra time, have a read:
> http://www.tankgeek.com/2011/01/31/white-cloud-mountain-minnow-perfect-fish



Where can I get them for 5 to a dollar. I've never seem them that cheap around here. If I could I would definately try them out.


----------



## landolakes (Dec 24, 2010)

Their two bucks a piece here, I'll send you some money to buy me 100 of them,lol.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

I Love these fish. One of my very favorites. Bang for buck like stated above.

Yes they will eat baby shrimp, fish or anything else tiny & tasty.


----------



## Indeed (Jan 28, 2011)

i know you guys have been saying they eat baby shrimp but has anyone seen them eating shrimp above 1/2" ? because these fish sound perfect for my shrimp aquarium but i dont want them to decimate my RCS!


----------



## fauxjargon (Oct 23, 2010)

I doubt WCMMs are able to eat shrimp that are any bigger than 1/8" - 1/4" long. As long as there is lots of really good hiding spots for shrimp to molt in you should still see plenty of shrimp reproduction especially if you kept the WCMMs fed.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

One of the LPS around here had like 400 babies of these guys and zebra danios (they were really tiny, like less than .5"), as feeders for about 30 cents each. I remember looking at them and thinking "I should get some of those..." and never did.

I need to check that store out again and see if they have anymore... They were sooooo tiny!


----------



## CoryWM (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, the feeders can be small. But they're hearty fish and raise up easily. Grow fast for me. I know if i was to spawn white clouds I would charge more than the feeder rates. The time alone is worth more than the 30 cents each you get in return.

I imagine they raise well in large ponds at some of the farms. Hence the lower price.


----------



## Indeed (Jan 28, 2011)

fauxjargon said:


> I doubt WCMMs are able to eat shrimp that are any bigger than 1/8" - 1/4" long. As long as there is lots of really good hiding spots for shrimp to molt in you should still see plenty of shrimp reproduction especially if you kept the WCMMs fed.


Thanks for the info :biggrin: looks like i will buy around 15-20 of them tomorrow, called the LFS only $0.33, so stoked, i will let you guys know how they do!


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Woohoo! Just found out that the LPS knocked the price down on them to 10 for $1. Guess what I'm getting here really soon :biggrin:


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

how come my lfs and petsmart both sell them at $3 a piece. i have 2 of those in my 2.5 g, tough as plastic.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

The same store sells the adults for $2.50, but they are a sorry looking bunch. They sell babies as "feeders", so look at what they have in their feeder tanks. They would need to be quarantined, and possibly treated with meds, but for 10/$1 for a super-hardy fish, I'd say it's worth it. It's good practice to quarantine new fish anyway, so the only real difference is to watch them more closely.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Love these fish. I have them setup in my mini m. (just added them today after keeping them in a separate tank for over a month). They will pick at cherry shrimp but adult size and juveniles should be alright with them (depending how big the shrimp are) very beautiful fish that love a little current too.


----------

